# boxers or briefs...?  cotton or silk...



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

ok, so it has been so slow around here, lets get some kind of thread going to talk...

do you like boxers or briefs....as a guy...

as a girl... do you like cotton, silk, blend..? none??

do you wear lounge pants at night or sweats?

what is your favorite kick around wear???...

just an fyi... i love to wear silk and lace stuff..so when i get home, i always head straight for the black night gown ....always...

too hot natured for sweats.....gotta have light weight stuff....:mrgreen: 

cant wear pj bottoms to bed....feel like i am sufficating....
gotta have loose flowing things, or short stuff....i know this is more information than you need....:blushing: :blushing: :blushing: :blushing: 

how about you?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Definitely silk for me...  I wear sweats around the house with a t-shirt in the winter and shorts and t-shirt in the summer.  When I go out, I'm a blue jeans kinda girl.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

calliope... i so can not do jeans.....gotta be dark or black....

and no jeans, they are too hot for me...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 28, 2006)

Boxers.......period!
Not white, no cartoons, but with basic prints.


----------



## Corry (Mar 28, 2006)

cotton or whatever floats my boat at the moment...

Boxers on my guys.  Mmmmm....sexy men in boxers....

*tries to get visuals out of head...need to work...*


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

I love my jeans...  a lot of my "dress clothes" are black but casual wear is blue jeans all the way.  When I (used to) go to work and church, I like being very stylish but when I'm at home or out to play, it's all about comfort.  Either way, I absolutely can NOT do heels...  I'd break my neck!


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

purple or brown y-fronts for me :mrgreen: 


na... boxers all the way... even tho there's no ball support... they just look better.... i mean who cares if i get ball cancer in a few years.... and if i get run over tomorow... the docs and nurses will be happier to see a pair of boxers when the cut my trousers off... therefore giving me better treatment... if they saw a pair of y's they'd just move me aside... appalled that anyone could wear such hideous underwear.... and i'd be shamed for life. its all about getting the balence right


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> purple or brown y-fronts for me :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> na... boxers all the way... even tho there's no ball support... they just look better.... i mean who cares if i get ball cancer in a few years.... and if i get run over tomorow... the docs and nurses will be happier to see a pair of boxers when the cut my trousers off... therefore giving me better treatment... if they saw a pair of y's they'd just move me aside... appalled that anyone could wear such hideous underwear.... and i'd be shamed for life. its all about getting the balence right


 
aside from flat not understanding that at all...it did give me a visual...!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

Commando...


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aside from flat not understanding that at all...it did give me a visual...!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Commando...


 
hmmm... don't know if I like that visual  :hertz:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aside from flat not understanding that at all...it did give me a visual...!!


You're too funny  I thought the 'ball cancer' part might make you cry.
Y's, slingshots, nut huggers...anything that isn't a boxer is too tight!


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

None in the panty department.......well except on special occasions and then it is silk all the way

To bed.............nothing

And I prefer to lounge in a dress.....that is all!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> hmmm... don't know if I like that visual :hertz:


 

interesting........very interesting...

commando...?   is that meaning camo paint??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> hmmm... don't know if I like that visual  :hertz:


Surely you have realised by now that everything about me is tasteful?




'commando...? is that meaning camo paint??' :hertz:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 'commando...? is that meaning camo paint??' :hertz:


 
is that a no??????????


----------



## woodsac (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> interesting........very interesting...
> 
> commando...? is that meaning camo paint??


:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 
Hertz...you paint yours? 
I could see on a special occasion...but regularly?

Commando just doesn't work for me. It's all comfy and free, but there's a certain 'pinch' factor that I haven't overcome yet.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

They just don't make mens underwear that can contain my enthusiasm.


And AR - Hell, no!
I finished with the Cherry Blossom when I stopped playing rugby.


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

dont tell me you didn't understand british talk again!!!... im just playing raven bird...im in a playful mood.... but that doesn't mean im about to photograph my never region....:greenpbl: .... nothing gets between me and my chris kleins... hang on... oh calvin kleins... damn, knew i shouldn't have trusted that dodgy geezer in the pub. :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> nothing gets between me and my chris kleins... hang on... oh calvin kleins...


Eine kleine knacker musik?


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, well, well ... I go do a bit of work for an  hour and someone mentions Commandoes ... Hooah ... Rangers Lead The Way ... 

Oh, sorry ... you meant underwear ...

I dig the boxer briefs on a fella.

I'm a cotton girl all the way.  Can't deal with the slippin' & slidin' of the silky stuff.  Especially if I'm wearing a skirt (which is rare) because the slightest shift and your skirt goes north while the goods go south :blushing: 

I have a long shirt that I putter around the house in ... in the summer, it's a sleeveless cotton gown thingie.  On occasion I do the t-shirt and shorts.  

I don't, however, do pantyhose ... I'm strictly a garter and stockings chick ... much cooler!  

Now, there's a visual for ya!


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> Hertz...you paint yours?
> *I could see on a special occasion...but regularly?*
> 
> Commando just doesn't work for me. It's all comfy and free, but there's a certain 'pinch' factor that I haven't overcome yet.


 
do we get details or posts in the dark side?!?!?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

ok, you brits...what is the reference of cherry blossoms, and rugby..?

i didnt know ya'll had cherries...and i used to think rugby was beating the heck outta the throw under the table....

i think somewhere in here, i lost my mind...

*check please*


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Commando...


When I was younger and on duty this was the way to go, now it's boxers all the way.


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Eine kleine knacker musik?



...errrr... am i speaking german by accident again?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, you brits...what is the reference of cherry blossoms, and rugby..?
> 
> *i didnt know ya'll had cherries*...and i used to think rugby was beating the heck outta the throw under the table....
> 
> ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

hi pallie!!  glad your back...missed ya....calliopallie has been helping to hold down the fort...

angel....?  ravenbird?  that almost sounds like a pet name.... almost adorable...thanks angel baby.....you know, in your moors, with the wind at your face, i would look like a waif......(ok, more of a haint..but whose counting...?) hush up anicole....walk on...nothing to see here.....


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I dig the boxer briefs on a fella.
> I don't, however, do pantyhose ... I'm strictly a garter and stockings chick ... much cooler!
> 
> Now, there's a visual for ya!


Something about a garter and stockings that is absolutely drop dead sexy!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Something about a garter and stockings that is absolutely drop dead sexy!!!!


:shock: Even on a man?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: Even on a man?


 
especially on a man!


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: Even on a man?


I knew there was something strange about you. NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

:hertz: are you referring to that picture, Linda?


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> especially on a man!


That's between you and JM. He doesn't strike me as the garter type.


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Something about a garter and stockings that is absolutely drop dead sexy!!!!


 
at one time, I owned about 20 ... 

you know, it always makes me feel like I'm all sexy and leggy ... but it's really only for practical purposes ...

Ravenbird ... :taped sh:


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ..so when i get home, i always head straight for the black night gown ....always...



so raven bird, does this have bats hanging off it?


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> at one time, I owned about 20 ...
> 
> you know, it always makes me feel like I'm all sexy and leggy ... but it's really only for practical purposes ...
> 
> Ravenbird ... :taped sh:


I know!!!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> at one time, I owned about 20 ...
> 
> you know, it always makes me feel like I'm all sexy and leggy ... *but it's really only for practical purposes* ...
> 
> Ravenbird ... :taped sh:


 
I feel ya...  not literally (you guys get your mind out of the gutter)!  :er:


----------



## Traci (Mar 28, 2006)

um...I do the cotton thing, it's all about the breathing! 

On my guy, boxer briefs...oooo so sexy!

To lounge, it's jammy pants or shorts and a t-shirt or tank top...depends on the weather.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> at one time, I owned about 20 ...
> 
> you know, it always makes me feel like I'm all sexy and leggy ... but it's really only for practical purposes ...
> 
> Ravenbird ... :taped sh:


 
I hear ya girlie.....I still own around 30 or so....fishnet type too and the ones with the lovely line down the back.....geez I'm such a girlie girl :blushing:


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I feel ya...  not literally (you guys get your mind out of the gutter)!  :er:


Now why would we do that?????


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I hear ya girlie.....I still own around 30 or so....fishnet type too and the ones with the lovely line down the back.....geez I'm such a girlie girl :blushing:


 
I always loved the stockings with lines ... and I had a pair with little bows at the back of the ankle!


Kelox ... you were sworn to secrecy, my friend ... hooah?


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I always loved the stockings with lines ... and I had a pair with little bows at the back of the ankle!


 Those are sexy too.



			
				anicole said:
			
		

> Kelox ... you were sworn to secrecy, my friend ... hooah?


I was?????


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah ... it made dancing on the tables more interesting


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah, but i'm not sworn to secrecy...

and its no secret i am not very girlie...... or feminine....i cant do fishnet...when you walk in those silly suckers, your feet feel like your walking on war...( wire for you non southern kin....)

not so very sexy when my face is screwed up going " ooouuch.."...

now... talk long black sily skirts with lace overlay, and screw the fishnet...you can get by with a garter there....that is killer....

nicole...i so wanna comment on your legginess in garters......she is so girlie at times....( wish i was more that way....) 
* stomps off barefooted...*


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yeah, but i'm not sworn to secrecy...
> 
> and its no secret i am not very girlie...... or feminine....i cant do fishnet...when you walk in those silly suckers, your feet feel like your walking on war...( wire for you non southern kin....)
> 
> ...


I think you shoud both post pics of the other an let us be the judge!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Please???


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I think you shoud both post pics of the other an let us be the judge!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Please???


 
Good luck!


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Good luck!


I know.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I think you shoud both post pics of the other an let us be the judge!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Please???


 
honey, sweetie....sugarh.....

you really dont wanna a pic of me...unless you have a neighbor you wanna run off...or bugs in your garden...

pah-leese...

i scare people so easily, its almost not a challenge....

now, nicole all dolled up...she is killer....( i just look like a killer...)

i know i got a pic of her somewhere.....but kelox..... if i end up posting it... you better be ready to take the brunt of her anger...

as her coven leader...and blood sister... i know how...HOT her anger can be...

gotta throw in some dough here for me to take a chance...(but the shot of her on the table in garters dancing with the star  is priceless......i think she has a top on...maybe not...she was really out of it...)


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> honey, sweetie....sugarh.....
> 
> you really dont wanna a pic of me...unless you have a neighbor you wanna run off...or bugs in your garden...
> 
> ...



you gotta show this.... seriously


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah, she has black mail on me also......

ya'll best up the ante...


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> honey, sweetie....sugarh.....
> 
> you really dont wanna a pic of me...unless you have a neighbor you wanna run off...or bugs in your garden...
> 
> ...


 
Don't let her fool ya...  Raven is stunning!  But I agree, a photo of Nicole in her garter may become deadly - she has spells and knows how to use them!


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> *Don't let her fool ya...  Raven is stunning! * But I agree, a photo of Nicole in her garter may become deadly - she has spells and knows how to use them!



thats what i rekon, ravenbird get your camera out... dont be shy.


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> honey, sweetie....sugarh.....
> 
> you really dont wanna a pic of me...unless you have a neighbor you wanna run off...or bugs in your garden...
> 
> ...


I don't think you really look that bad, but just in case, send it. I have a mole problem in my yard and they are drive me crazy!!!!!

As for nicole, come on make some of the fellas here happy-post the pic. I can have the money wired offshore if needed.


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Don't let her fool ya...  Raven is stunning!  But I agree, a photo of Nicole in her garter may become deadly - she has spells and knows how to use them!


I know she is pulling our collective legs when she says that junk. But you gotta go with what she says once in a while.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I don't think you really look that bad, but just in case, send it. I have a mole problem in my yard and they are drive me crazy!!!!!
> 
> As for nicole, come on make some of the fellas here happy-post the pic. I can have the money wired offshore if needed.


 

it better be so far off shore, gilligan can access it...!!!


----------



## bace (Mar 28, 2006)

Boxer briefs.


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Oooohhhh Raven, dear .... don't forget about the Tampa trip, babe.  Ybor and freedom, my friend .... they suuuure were good to you ... and it's a memory, or shall I say mamory that will live in infamy ....

post all you please, pallie of mine, but remember what I have.

You go ... we go.  That's a blood oath, my friend.

Kelox, it was a silly evening ... Rod Stewart, a couple bottles of wine ... I can barely remember the rest ...


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Oooohhhh Raven, dear .... don't forget about the Tampa trip, babe. Ybor and freedom, my friend .... they suuuure were good to you ... and it's a memory, or shall I say mamory that will live in infamy ....
> 
> post all you please, pallie of mine, but remember what I have.
> 
> ...


 
I tell ya...  there's only two people in the world I'd hate to get on their bad side:  Raven & Nicole!


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> it better be so far off shore, gilligan can access it...!!!


 
''specially since your sorry coven arse will be sleepin with the fishes ...


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Oooohhhh Raven, dear .... don't forget about the Tampa trip, babe.  Ybor and freedom, my friend .... they suuuure were good to you ... and it's a memory, or shall I say mamory that will live in infamy ....
> 
> post all you please, pallie of mine, but remember what I have.
> 
> ...


This is too good not to post now ladies.


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliopallie, you just might have to pick a side on this one ... I do believe there has been a line drawn.

Okay, Raven ... is it the Irish Pub shot in response to all the amateurs that you don't mind or did you have another choice?

to reiterate ... you go ... we go ... though at this point, it's more I go ... you dang skippy you're going, too!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

I tell you what...  why don't you send me both side photos and I'll decide whether or not you should post them!


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Raven, you gonna take that kinda talk? Show her what you're made of. Don't let her bully you around!!!!


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I tell you what...  why don't you send me both side photos and I'll decide whether or not you should post them!



yea great idea....( hey calliope...email them to me too, i'll help make a decision  )


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Raven, you gonna take that kinda talk? Show her what you're made of. Don't let her bully you around!!!!


 
thought we had a good thing going ... hmmm ... Angelbaby ... you be watching your email, sweetie ... 

Calliopallie ... you remember the coven oath?  You do know that if you get both and they find there way on here without prior consent ... there will be a meeting at the cauldron held in your honor.

Give me a day or two ... I'll find them and get them scanned.

Perhaps we should start a poll?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> thought we had a good thing going ... hmmm ... Angelbaby ... you be watching your email, sweetie ...
> 
> Calliopallie ... you remember the coven oath? You do know that if you get both and they find there way on here without prior consent ... there will be a meeting at the cauldron held in your honor.
> 
> ...


 
I remember the oath!  I still have the scar!  

You go, we go!  I understand perfectly!


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I remember the oath! I still have the scar!
> 
> You go, we go! I understand perfectly!


 
Good girl ... that means you're on my side, right? :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's just say I'm on the dark side!


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm thinking Raven is running scared right about now ....


bock bock ... bock bock ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

ahhh...my little coven batlings.... i still hold supreme power...( you cant kill as many chickens as i have, and not hold everything but the feet and lips in my hand....) chicken lips.....i crack me up...

pallie... if i remember correctly, rod stewart still has that little legal matter to discuss with you, am i right???  your not even allowed to discuss the song "LEGS" in public.....( but privately, you gotta tell them that your the inspiration on that particular scottish ballad....)

none the less, my how centuries fly.... dont make me pull you and calliopallies extensive files in the coven...that would take time i dont wanna waste on "digging" up certain ugly decaying truths....

angel and kelox....watch what my fellow broom riders say....
to gaze upon my face is true death.....death i say... death......................................................................................!!

wahahahahahahahhhhaaaaaa.....( sorry, thought i was in the dark side gallery....my bad..)


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Raven is running scared right about now ....
> 
> 
> bock bock ... bock bock ...


 


for one, oh pallie.. i never run.... ever....makes the make up slide off....and the face if you didnt apply the "ms trudeauxe" wax correctly...

second.... bock bock..was what my first husband said for years...after i changed him into a cock....( make up your own jokes, thankyouverymuch)


----------



## kelox (Mar 28, 2006)

Raven, where you at???? I know you're not going to stand for this nonsense!!!!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahhh...my little coven batlings.... i still hold supreme power...( you cant kill as many chickens as i have, and not hold everything but the feet and lips in my hand....) chicken lips.....i crack me up...
> 
> pallie... if i remember correctly, rod stewart still has that little legal matter to discuss with you, am i right??? your not even allowed to discuss the song "LEGS" in public.....( but privately, you gotta tell them that your the inspiration on that particular scottish ballad....)
> 
> ...


 
This whole forum is on the dark side, they just don't know it yet!  So, speak oh leader...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> This whole forum is on the dark side, they just don't know it yet! So, speak oh leader...


 
welcome back, oh callio-darkness...

i knew which side you were on.....:thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Flee if you must, Mistress ...

Raven knows what I hold ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> This whole forum is on the dark side, they just don't know it yet!


Hey! It just looks dark. We're all photographers and we do lots of things with the lights off.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Hey! It just looks dark. We're all photographers and *we do lots of things with the lights off*.


 
So i've heard...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

but details are always helpful.....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> but details are always helpful.....


We do just as many things with the lights on too.

And I'm always up for a quick flash...


----------



## Dweller (Mar 28, 2006)

Boxer Briefs for me.

As for some of the other posts in this thread...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

Dweller said:
			
		

> Boxer Briefs for me.
> 
> As for some of the other posts in this thread...


 

so sorry this wasnt what you wanted....my bad...


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Dweller said:
			
		

> Boxer Briefs for me.
> 
> As for some of the other posts in this thread...


 
oh be patient .... Raven's putting the finishing touches on the lace gown before I get to take the picture.  She wanted to make sure there were no wardrobe malfunctions and such ...

:er:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

wardrobe malfunctions would put a lens out...

( some times, i have a difficult time keeping everyone happy....)


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> wardrobe malfunctions would put a lens out...
> 
> ( some times, i have a difficult time keeping everyone happy....)


 

Coven & Company excluded ... goes without saying  :hugs:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Coven & Company excluded ... goes without saying :hugs:


  Precisely!  :hug::


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

dont understand what you guys are on about but..... :hug::


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

:mrgreen: 

We're your hoorah hoorah girls

:cheer:  :salute:


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> dont understand what you guys are on about but..... :hug::


 
we just wanted some lovins from the resident vampire ... you good lookin' thang, you!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

oh ok... :hug:: ... there's summore


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

:hugs: Awww...  big group hug :hug:: .  Scary, scary sight - all the dark side people in a big huddle!


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> :hugs: Awww... big group hug :hug:: . *Scary, scary sight - all the dark side people in a big huddle!*


 
I'm sensing a nosedive here ... but dang what a dive it would be!!!  :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm sensing a nosedive here ... but dang what a dive it would be!!! :lmao:


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> :hugs: Awww...  big group hug :hug:: .  Scary, scary sight - *all the dark side people in a big huddle!*



i'm not sure if its possible... it has never been scientifically tested... the world could end.


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if its possible... it has never been scientifically tested... the world could end.


 
if all the darksiders were in one place, does that mean it'd be pitch black where we are and brightly lit everywhere else?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> if all the darksiders were in one place, does that mean it'd be pitch black where we are and brightly lit everywhere else?


 
Can you just see it, a huge dark area with a bunch of glowing eyes!     I don't think the world is ready for all the dark siders to get together... Angel would be right, it could possibly be the end of the world!  :twisted: :shock:


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

i think if it were indoors all the light bulbs would smash... outdoors, an eclipse of somekind... ravens probably used to that tho :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

ahhh my version of heaven...

thanks for the love coven chicks...and angel... always need the loving from across the big pond....!!  

ok...gotta run...same bat time..same bat channel....


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Can you just see it, a huge dark area with a bunch of glowing eyes!  I don't think the world is ready for all the dark siders to get together... Angel would be right, it could possibly be the end of the world! :twisted: :shock:


 
So ... who's up for a DarkSide Meetup?

Date:

Location:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

you know we are in...me, you, robin, ravin....we can all fit in the mustang, right????

oh...  you mean ....er....gulp....fly????

without a broom..???    *turns green.....slobbers some...*


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

you know, I'm serious.  We should discuss a dark side meet up.

Oh the fun!

We could have it on the summer solstice!     :er:


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

i know theres somekind of ritual at 'stone henge' for the solstice... you heard of that thing.... big circle of stones... been there since.... er... a long time!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 28, 2006)

My vote is Toronto .... this summer


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

A darkside meetup would be awesome!


----------



## Arch (Mar 28, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> A darkside meetup would be awesome!



How about your next door neighbors garden?!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, it's already decorated so we don't have to spring for decorations!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> i know theres somekind of ritual at 'stone henge' for the solstice...


You have to go commando and paint your parts, apparently.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You have to go commando and paint your parts, apparently.


 
Well I guess you'd be joining us then since you have experience in both :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2006)

I wear sexy boxers. Normally CK ripoffs. They make your ... look bigger.

Rob


----------



## monicam (Mar 29, 2006)

boxer's...no other than boxer's..

and oh??

did i forgot to tell you that I love wearing my boxer short's..LOL..


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 29, 2006)

Boxer shorts to bed.

Budgie Smugglers during the day.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2006)

monicam said:
			
		

> boxer's...no other than boxer's..
> 
> and oh??
> 
> did i forgot to tell you that I love wearing my boxer short's..LOL..



Watch those apostrophes... they breed if they're used indiscriminately! :lmao:


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You have to go commando and paint your parts, apparently.



sounds like a great day out for the family!.... ok i know im from the westcountry but we arnt all wierd poo's.... besides i'd only go if there's body piercings and pottery making.....what?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

ok...nicole and linda...ya'll plan the meet up.... and we shall all meet...and those not really dark side peeps can also join in......

angel....would you fly over??


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

i'v got too many feathers missing im affraid, cant you just summon me over or something?.... or i could just get a plane like everyone else :mrgreen:


----------



## Dweller (Mar 29, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> so sorry this wasnt what you wanted....my bad...




I certainly did not mean to offend.. just kind of a running forum joke.

The fact that this is a photography forum kind of changes the tone though I suppose.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

A darkside meet??? where, when, how.   I will summon my demon wolves to carry thou on to whatever land, I needeth be.  Shalst I bring corpses?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

what do you think? should we do a meet up, really???


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes. Really. 

(heh heh, looks like this thread is gonna get moved to the Meetup Forum. j/k)


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> what do you think? should we do a meet up, really???



Hmm...I wonder if we can get all the Darksideans oot for it.  Not sure where, but it is something to think aboot.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

lets do.... lets do...

maybe fall ????   or are you thinking sooner???


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

It would definitely be an interesting affair!     The problem would be when and where.


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

well as much as i'd love to... there is the small matter of $$.. so unless i get real lucky it could be a problem.... you'll could maybe cross the pond?... how about pitching together for an old gallion or summin... i can see it now, a viking ship sailing through the mist toward port with a group of dark figures on board... sound good?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> well as much as i'd love to... there is the small matter of $$.. so unless i get real lucky it could be a problem.... you'll could maybe cross the pond?... how about pitching together for an old gallion or summin... i can see it now, a viking ship sailing through the mist toward port with a group of dark figures on board... sound good?



A viking ship?  Nah...we can just wait till a full moon and fly in   When ya hear the sounds of bat wings, and the cries of banshees...y'all will know we are there.  Uncalled by Name, Their destinies unknown and undetermined


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

chiller is on a roll today, aint he??

with all the whereth evers...and demon wolves... your place sounds pretty neat...

but angel... i have been thinking, since calliope has babies still...we could just hang close to her and jm's ...and take shots.... and maybe just one day, do nothing more than walk around..or sit in a park, and have all day to visit... talk... eat... play...

think if we put it off till fall we could all have the money saved..????


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

anythings possible ravenbird.... still think there could be some kind of global devistation when we're all in the same place.... but who cares right!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

i think we should all throw out ideas....

where would you all suggest..??  we live so far apart....whats best for you???


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

seriously i doubt i'd be able to come to america this year... im financially screwed.... the joys of owning your own business.... but you never know, i may come into cash.... you guys should defo tho... i'd love to see pics of you guys all together :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> seriously i doubt i'd be able to come to america this year... im financially screwed.... the joys of owning your own business.... but you never know, i may come into cash.... you guys should defo tho... i'd love to see pics of you guys all together :mrgreen:


 
A group photo may be impossible.  The cameras would melt!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> A group photo may be impossible. The cameras would melt!


 

ok... to show my stupidity....

all i could think of is how can we all be in the shot ?  who can we get to take the picture..???

the drugs should be taking effect soon...... 


angel.... how much would a  plane ticket be, you think??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 29, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> A group photo may be impossible.  The cameras would melt!


If you can't see your reflection in a mirror then you sure as Hell ain't gonna come out on a photo :hertz:


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> angel.... how much would a  plane ticket be, you think??



It would be around the 600 pound mark which is around 1,100 USD... quite a fair wack... plus obviously spending money, accommodation etc :er:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> If you can't see your reflection in a mirror then you sure as Hell ain't gonna come out on a photo :hertz:


 



:meh:     * sniff *

** tears up...** 

hertz..are you just trying to hurt my feelings??  :meh: 

i have a reflection..... 

its just my eyes that tend to have a slight red haze to them......


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 29, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hertz..are you just trying to hurt my feelings??


I would never do that :hug:: 
And I've seen photos of you so I know you must have a reflection. Only vampires don't, not vamps


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

oh....  your gooooood........

i feel all special now....( not the short bus with a helmet special... i mean, the kinda morticia adams special......)

your a smooth talker there, hertz....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 29, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> your a smooth talker there, hertz....


So now it's my turn to find out what's smooth about you


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

my broom handle...


----------

